
Helo – Live Streaming Now Available for Android and iOS - HeloLiveStream
HELO IS LIVE! Live streaming is the global phenomenon sweeping social media; don&#x27;t get left behind, join the live streaming movement today! If you haven’t live streamed yet, Helo is the app for you! Helo lets you discover top content and get discovered by other users! Your audience is limitless and eager to see what you&#x27;re made of! Helo is the app every millennial needs to have, so whether you&#x27;re a singer, a dancer, a foodie, or a yogi, Helo has a place for you!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.imhelo<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;helo-live-streaming&#x2F;id1307528284?ls=1&amp;mt=8
======
robertcope
Why is this better than any other live stream platform that I've actually
heard of? Are you somehow related to
[https://www.aja.com/products/helo](https://www.aja.com/products/helo) ?

~~~
onceKnowable
Ouch!

:(

^TFW the app they busted their ass developing needs to be totally rebranded
and relaunched because they forgot to check if their chosen wordmark was
already used!

